# iPhone Wifi Streaming to Stereo?



## BmrSnr

I have neither an iPhone nor an updated receiver but am about to buy both. Before I do, anyone know how to play music loaded on an iPhone on a home receiver WITHOUT docking the phone? I see Squeezebox allows for you to stream from a computer via wifi, but what about streaming from the iPhone. (I don't want to have to make sure my computer is on in order to play music. Also, it seems like the Squeezebox remote is like an iPod, why replicate the iPod? Why not use the iPhone as the "remote"?)


I could get a receiver and connect it to my wireless router. Just don't know if it woud be that simple.


----------



## milaz001

You could certainly use the iPhone and an Apple Airport Express to wirelessly send music from a computer to your stereo. The iPhone can act as a remote control for iTunes. I'm not aware of a way of sending music from the iPhone itself via WiFi, but there may be a way.


----------



## pwrmetal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milaz001* /forum/post/14520603
> 
> 
> The iPhone can act as a remote control for iTunes.



Wow it can?! That's fantastic. That's the first feature on the iPhone that almost kind of sort of makes me wish I had one. What a great idea. I would love a new Nano that could do that too.


----------



## milaz001

I use an iPod Touch this way, with a remote application. Works very well.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milaz001* /forum/post/14520603
> 
> 
> You could certainly use the iPhone and an Apple Airport Express to wirelessly send music from a computer to your stereo. The iPhone can act as a remote control for iTunes. I'm not aware of a way of sending music from the iPhone itself via WiFi, but there may be a way.



yup, i use this... the "remote" app for the iphone is a pretty cool...


----------



## pwrmetal

I never realized how much the iTouch could do as far as WiFi goes. I always assumed it was an iPod with the iPhone's interface and nothing more. If they ever drop down to around the $200 range, I may be IN for that iTunes remote functionality!


----------



## milaz001

The iPod Touch is a terrific little gadget. It runs Safari, Mail and other on-board apps, plus it has access to the app store at iTunes. And I think it has the very best interface of any portable audio device. If you use an iPod in your car, iPod Touch is the way to go.


----------



## pwrmetal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milaz001* /forum/post/14562246
> 
> 
> The iPod Touch is a terrific little gadget. It runs Safari, Mail and other on-board apps, plus it has access to the app store at iTunes. And I think it has the very best interface of any portable audio device. If you use an iPod in your car, iPod Touch is the way to go.



Yeah I was quite impressed with it when I finally did some research yesterday after reading this thread. $300 is a bit too rich for my blood, but as I said if/when they drop down to around $200, I will definitely want one. I think next week is when Apple unveils the new iPods for the holiday season, so I am hopeful that when these new ones get introduced there may be some price drops on the "old" iTouch'es, or a new cheaper model.


----------



## milaz001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pwrmetal* /forum/post/14562512
> 
> 
> I think next week is when Apple unveils the new iPods for the holiday season...



Look for news on 9/9/08.


----------



## pwrmetal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milaz001* /forum/post/14613296
> 
> 
> Look for news on 9/9/08.



Yep I am anxious to see what the 2nd gen iTouch will be like and especially what they will be priced at.


----------



## milaz001

Some nice, if not earth-shaking, changes, along with a price drop.


----------



## ccotenj

i'm REAL tempted to get one, if for no other reason than to use it as a remote for my appletv and for itunes streaming... the price has wandered very close to "buy" territory, and once the refurbs start showing up on the apple store, they probably will be in "buy" territory... at least i wouldn't drain the battery in my iphone that way...


of course, i need another ipod like i need a hole in the head...


----------



## pwrmetal

The 1st gen Touch's are now $199 at Amazon. Still I think the volume buttons may be worth $30...


----------



## ccotenj

oh yea... i'm guessing we'll see new gen refurbs show up on the apple website within a few weeks, and if it's "normal" apple pricing, they'll probably run around, hmmmm, 189...


----------



## pwrmetal

My Best Buy got the new iPod Touch's in today and my willpower lasted all of about 15 minutes.










It's a very slick device, and it looks like from what I read from iLounge's review, I was wise to shell the extra $20-30 for the newer model. I've already used it as an iTunes remote and it's very cool, so thanks to you all for letting me know about this neat feature which is what led me to want this product in the first place.


My wife would like to curse you all for letting me know about this neat feature which is what led me to want this product in the first place.


----------



## ccotenj

i am avoiding best buy (and the apple website) for that very reason...







i know if i hold it in my hands (or look at it too long), it will come home with me...


hey, why should your wife be any different than ours?







although i can't say that about mine... she's a total gadget freak, and if it's got "apple" attached to it, she's even worse...


----------



## pwrmetal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14654343
> 
> 
> hey, why should your wife be any different than ours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although i can't say that about mine... she's a total gadget freak, and if it's got "apple" attached to it, she's even worse...



Heh, I was mainly joking about my wife. She kind of wanted me to wait till next month since we've already gone a little over budget this month, but it was no big deal. I probably should have held off and gotten it for X-mas, but then I wouldn't have had it now.


----------



## milaz001

I own iPods of almost every generation since the 1st, and the iPod Touch is my favorite. It seems as though they cleaned up the analog output stage for the iPod Touch second generation, so I'll be picking one up.


----------



## xclusive

Apple Remote App simply does the trick.


----------

